# 508 replaced by 512, how to get second sat input?



## clutch57 (Apr 3, 2015)

I bought a 508 back in 2003 and dish installed it. I have a single coax coming into the house and the new 512 has two inputs. What do I need to buy to get dual tuning capabilities? The LNB has dishpro printed on it. The dish itself says Dish 500. I use 110 and 119.

For those that have 508's that are being retired, your UHF remote won't work, you will need a 6.4. I wish I had known that before I activated the replacement dvr. Dish sells 6.4's for 20 bucks.

Thanks


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

To use your existing DP LNB you would need to run 2 cables in. If you don't mind upgrading you can replace the LNBs with a Dish Pro Plus TWIN. DISH should have provided a free remote upgrade for your 512.


----------



## shadough (Dec 31, 2006)

Ebay has the remote as low as $5.

There's also a DPP+ LNB for $18. http://www.ebay.com/itm/DISH-PRO-Plus-Twin-LNB-for-Dish-Network-LNBF-FREE-SHIPPING-/111596030985?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19fba44c09

You'll also need a DPP Separator $5: http://www.ebay.com/itm/DPP-Separator-Splitter-Twin-Bell-ExpressVu-DP-Dish-Pro-Twin-Quad-Plus-Lnb-LNBs-/400895342827?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item5d573978eb

Allthough you should of received 1 of those in the 512 box, or maybe the "triplexer" version of it (alltho the 512 doesn't do TV2 so likely not the triplexer).

That is what you'd need to avoid running a new wire. OR just use the 512 w/ just 1 tuner (1 cable).


----------



## clutch57 (Apr 3, 2015)

I really don't want to run another cable since it is a 85' underground run in conduit too small for another coax.

Buying a new lnb seems like a good plan. In addition to the Dish Pro Plus Twin do I need a separator?

Thanks!

Edit.
Just saw post #3 after I posted reply to #2. Thanks to you too!


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

DPP Twin and DPP Separator - together will let you use both tuners with a single cable from your dish.


----------

